# Harbour Bridge Pics.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

The bridge at Dunbar Harbour is being removed so that it can be measured -- a replica will then be made and put back in place.

A link to a couple of pics:

http://www.dunbarharbour.free-online.co.uk/oddpics.html


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Interesting









Your post headline though made me think of Sydney Harbour Bridge


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

If only Paul!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> If only Paul!


If only you had personally photographed you avatar........................or did you?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Why are they doing that Cam?

Is the original knackered?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't concentrate with Cammy's new avatar manipulating herself


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> -- a replica will then be made and put back in place.


Will it be a "replica" or a "homage" bridge







?

Better not set John off again 







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice pics, better avatar


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Will it be a "replica" or a "homage" bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sydney Harbour bridge _is_ an homage!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Will it be a "replica" or a "homage" bridge
> ...


That's my favourite







.

Even though I got bashed up a couple of times on the quayside







. They didn't like my accent







.

Once I stood my ground and gave as good as I got. The second time I ran, eventually - I could do in those days  .


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

*cammy, your new avatar is brill*





































john


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well chaps, I'm glad to see you like my new avatar!







It took ages to get the Mrs to agree (yeah, right!).









The bridge is knackered John. It's very badly rusted and has seized several times. A bit disconcerting when driving across it!

Here, how come my previous avatar of the Royal Regimant of Scotland didn't cause so much interest?!?!?!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Here, how come my previous avatar of the Royal Regimant of Scotland didn't cause so much interest?!?!?!


Perhaps if you'd shown them manipulating their bazookas then things would have been different  .


----------

